

The Hurr Durr Archives - mrmondo
http://kernel.org

======
samtho
It's not suppose to appear compromised, it's a joke to reflect the codename
given to Linux 4.0 by Linus: "Hurr durr I'ma sheep."

Link to source:
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux....](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Makefile#n5)

------
mrmondo
Link to screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/SlwY1y7.png](http://i.imgur.com/SlwY1y7.png)

While I'm all for the tradition of April fools jokes around the internet, I'm
a bit concerned about the nature of this particular one.

\- The redirect makes it appear that the site has been compromised, to many
people this is likely to affect their trust of the Linux kernel and it's
development.

\- kernel.org is the main website for the Linux Kernel - not a blog, a fake
sales page etc, its the core of Linux.

IMO - The logo is fine, the title is OK, the URL redirect is inappropriate.

~~~
mricon
It redirects to a site with a valid certificate belonging to "The Linux
Foundation." To a domain with a whois record belonging to The Linux
Foundation. With DNS servers belonging to the Linux Foundation.

Come on.

~~~
geofft
The first part isn't super reliable. Historically, CAs have just let you put
whatever you want there and only enforced the common name. They're supposed to
be cleaning up their act (at least for recently-issued certs), but I'd still
only trust it for EV certs.

The rest is all valid. (Unless you assume that the hack also hacked DNS, which
is plausible but unlikely.)

~~~
iancarroll
Do you have any links regarding that? Regardless, some/most trusted CAs
include the OID 2.23.140.1.2.2 when a certificate is OV validated per CA/B
guidelines, so you could just look for that.

------
RyJones
The title of the webpage is "The Hurr Durr Archives"

------
mricon
[https://kernel.org/hurr-durr-ima-sheep.html](https://kernel.org/hurr-durr-
ima-sheep.html)

------
whoopdedo
If you did want to deface a website and get away with it for as long as
possible, why not today?

